# Une partition de mon mac a disparu



## hawkins (28 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous, 

Comme j'explique dans un sujet précédent, la mac ne convient plus pour mon travail, j'ai donc décidé d'installer Windows 10. Jusqu'ici, pas de soucis, sauf lorsque je me suis rendu compte que la partition windows n'était pas capable de lire celle de MacOs...... ¬¬

Donc j'ai une super idée, je prends mes dossiers importants sur un DD externe (ici dropbox) pour les supprimer de mon hd principal afin de créer un partition "passerelle" qui serait lisible sur mes deux OS.

Avec l'utilitaire de disque je partage donc mon HD. en redémarrant pour vérifier, déjà Win 10 ne fonctionne plus.... pas grave je referai l'installation. Cependant, en retournant sur OS X, ma nouvelle partition n'est plus là :-(

Je la vois dans l'utilitaire disque (voir fichier joint) mais impossible de la faire monter sur le bureau...
J'ai parcouru le forum pour voir les différents soucis, j'ai testé diskutil dans le terminal et voici le résultat ;

_/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            234.2 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data                         233.0 GB   disk0s4

   5:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                32.0 GB    disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +233.8 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                1280E0B6-8754-498A-938C-010CC91A0F65

                                Unencrypted_


----------



## hawkins (28 Septembre 2016)

Encore pardon pour le double post (je ne trouve pas éditer..)
En fait je ne l'ai pas nommé sans titre, il s'est renommé ainsi après un redémarrage tenté sur windows.....


----------



## macomaniac (28 Septembre 2016)

Salut *hawkins

- 1°* Pour supprimer la partition *4: Microsoft Basic Data 233.0 GB disk0s4*  > passe la commande suivante dans le «Terminal» (copier-coller direct) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s4
```
 Cette commande appelle l'utilitaire *diskutil* > avec le verbe *eraseVolume* (effacer le système de fichiers montant un volume) > et une triplette *[FORMAT][NOM][DEVICE]* où : le format est *free* = ne pas recréer de système de fichiers, mais laisser les blocs libres > le nom est formellement requis mais bidon (j'ai choisi *NULL* ici), car en l'absence d'un système de fichiers pouvant monter un volume, aucun volume n'existe et donc aucun nom de volume n'est pertinent > le device est *disk0s4* : l'identifiant d'appareil logique de la partition.

--------------------​
*- 2°* Pour récupérer cet espace de blocs libres à la partition *2: Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD 234.2 GB disk0s2* > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 1280E0B6-8754-498A-938C-010CC91A0F65 0b
```
 où l'utilitaire *diskutil* (encore) est appelé avec des instructions spécifiques au format *CoreStorage* que l'installateur d'«El Capitan» a greffé (sans demander ton avis) sur la partition de l'OS : le verbe est *resizeStack* (re-dimensionner la pile des disques virtuels du *CoreStorage*) > la cible l'*UUID* du *Logical Volume* exporté par le *CoreStorage* > l'indication de taille *0b* = *0*_*b*yte, qui se lit ainsi : "_ne laisser aucun byte d'espace libre inutilisé en-dessous de la partition bénéficiaire_".

=> en préalable à l'exécution de cette commande > une vérification d'intégrité du système de fichiers *JHFS+* (porté tout en haut de la pile par le *Volume Logique* du *CoreStorage*) est lancée --> s'il n'y a pas d'erreur (*exit code = 0*) > la commande va s'effectuer ; s'il y a des erreurs (*exit code > 0*) > elle va avorter (signale-le dans ce cas > que je t'indique comment réparer le système de fichiers, pour que la commande puisse passer).

--------------------​
[NB. Je ne sais pas si la suppression de cette partition n°4 rendra à ton *BOOTCAMP* la propriété "démarrable" ; ce qui est sûr > c'est que cette création intercalaire la lui avait ôtée...]


----------



## hawkins (29 Septembre 2016)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide. J'ai fait les manipulations et rien n'a changé :-/
Du coup j'ai viré ma partition avec l'utilitaire de disque mais le soucis est qu'il m'est toujours impossible d'installer à nouveau Windows. Lorsque je lance la partie pour installer win, j'ai un message d'erreur, impossible d'aller plus loin (0xc00000 il me semble). Donc pas la joie...
Me conseillez-vous de formater mon hd ?pensez vous également que l'avoir partitionné en 3 (mac, exfat et Windows) a pu poser un gros soucis ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Septembre 2016)

hawkins a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse rapide. J'ai fait les manipulations et rien n'a changé :-/
> Du coup j'ai viré ma partition avec l'utilitaire de disque mais le soucis est qu'il m'est toujours impossible d'installer à nouveau Windows. Lorsque je lance la partie pour installer win, j'ai un message d'erreur, impossible d'aller plus loin (0xc00000 il me semble). Donc pas la joie...
> Me conseillez-vous de formater mon hd ?pensez vous également que l'avoir partitionné en 3 (mac, exfat et Windows) a pu poser un gros soucis ?
> 
> Merci d'avance


Salut

Que te renvoient maintenant :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list*


----------



## hawkins (29 Septembre 2016)

Je fais ça de suite ;-)


*Diskutier list ;*

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            458.4 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

   4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                41.0 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +458.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                1280E0B6-8754-498A-938C-010CC91A0F65

                                Unencrypted

*et Diskutil CS list ;*

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group CF40BBC3-94A8-4A9E-A8F9-A41EF7491EDD

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         458371231744 B (458.4 GB)

    Free Space:   18903040 B (18.9 MB)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume 689D18E0-C8E0-4DBC-A51A-F3CD949615C4

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     458371231744 B (458.4 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family AC9A32EB-94EA-4E6C-9F8A-43B3170FC787

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         None

        |

        +-> Logical Volume 1280E0B6-8754-498A-938C-010CC91A0F65

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk1

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          458000007168 B (458.0 GB)

            Revertible:            Yes (no decryption required)

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Septembre 2016)

Tu vas faire :
*diskutil erasevolume free space disk0s4*
puis 
*diskutil cs resizestack 1280E0B6-8754-498A-938C-010CC91A0F65 0b
*
ET tu redonnes ensuite les retours de 
*diskutil list 
diskutil cs list*


----------



## hawkins (30 Septembre 2016)

Merci pour vos aides, voici les résultats ;
_*
Diskutier list*_

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.4 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +499.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                1280E0B6-8754-498A-938C-010CC91A0F65



                                Unencrypted


*diskutil cs list
*
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *500.3 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            499.4 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +499.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                1280E0B6-8754-498A-938C-010CC91A0F65

                                Unencrypted


Si c'est okay, que me conseillez vous pour installer Bootcamp et windows 10 et pouvoir lire mes fichiers depuis windows. Est ce que je partitionne en 3 (machos, EXfat, Windows) ou alors existe t'il une passerelle plus simple pour les deux systèmes ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Septembre 2016)

Tu veux faire quoi exactement.
Déjà là tu devrais pouvoir réinstaller Windows via bootcamp.
Ensuite si ça fonctionne, le plus simple, à mon avis, pour partager des documents entre les 2 systèmes, serait d'utiliser un DDE schéma MBR formaté exfat.


----------



## hawkins (30 Septembre 2016)

En fait j'ai un dropbox et j'aurais voulu que ce dossier soit partagé par les 2 système pour plus de souplesse. Est impossible sans DDE ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Septembre 2016)

Je ne connais pas Dropbox, mais y a pas de raisons que ça fonctionne pas.


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2016)

Oublions Dropbox momentanément.
Tu souhaites avoir trois partitions visibles (je laisse de côté toutes celles que Apple colle un peu partout) :

macOS
W10
partition de données visible de chacun
Déjà, pour être tranquille, note que le plus simple est de formater la partition d'échange en ExFAT, que les deux systèmes comprennent et maîtrisent bien.
C'est ce que tu souhaites ?

Revenons maintenant à Dropbox : il est possible que Dropbox prenne bien en charge un dossier "Dropbox" situé sur cette partition tierce mais cela reste à tester (j'utilise Dropbox sur tous mes systèmes mais, à chaque fois, pour un dossier situé dans un système de fichiers propre au système concerné : HFS+ pour macOS, NTFS pour Ouinedoze, Ext4 pour Linux etc.)
Au pire, tu peux considérer de doubler l'espace qu'il occupe en laissant le dossier Dropbox à l'intérieur de chaque système donc en revenant à deux partitions, chacune ayant Dropbox et son dossier propre.
Vu que tu te tournes vers Ouinedoze, tu aurais aussi intérêt à rééquilibrer les volumétries respectives allouées à macOS et à W10.

Enfin, ce serait moi, comme j'ai toujours un clone de mon système (macOS), je le mettrais à jour et redémarrerais dessus puis repartitionnerais et reformaterais le disque interne, de sorte de repartir sur quelque chose de propre.
(genre 250 GB pour macOS et je laisse l'espace libre ou alors 200 GB pour macOS, 100 GB pour la partition d'échange et je laisse l'espace libre (200 GB) pour W10).
Ensuite, clonage à rebours de macOS, redémarrage sur ce dernier et installation de W10 à l'aide de Bootcamp.

C'est un peu long vu les volumes (je dis ça parce que je n'ai que de l'USB 2.0 ) mais c'est propre et simple.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Septembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Oublions Dropbox momentanément.
> Tu souhaites avoir trois partitions visibles (je laisse de côté toutes celles que Apple colle un peu partout) :
> 
> macOS
> ...


Il me semblait que pour installer W10 ou autre via Boocamp, il fallait que le disque n'ai qu'une seule partition Mac os X présente??


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2016)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Il me semblait que pour installer W10 ou autre via Boocamp, il fallait que le disque n'ai qu'une seule partition Mac os X présente??


C'est toujours le cas, Boot Camp refuse de préparer la partition temporaire en FAT32 si le disque dur interne est partitionné.


----------



## hawkins (30 Septembre 2016)

C'est vrai qu'avec 3 partitions Windows ne voulait rien savoir... Je vais refaire le test.
 Dans un premier temps je vais partionner avec un mac et un exfat. Ensuite bootcamp, on verra bien. L'inconvénient de 2 dropbox sur chaque système est que mon DD est pas très gros et que mes traitements archi et 3d prennent de la place.

Je teste et je vous tiens au courant.
Merci ;-)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Septembre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> C'est toujours le cas, Boot Camp refuse de préparer la partition temporaire en FAT32 si le disque dur interne est partitionné.


Merci de cette confirmation.
Ce qui dans le cas présent, impliquerait de commencer par installer W10 puis ensuite de "rétrécir" la partition mac os X en créeant une partition reconnaissable par les 2 systèmes :
schéma MBR et format exfat comme déjà dit post #9 pour le cas d'un DDE, mais qui s'applique aussi à une partition sur le HDD.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Septembre 2016)

hawkins a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'avec 3 partitions Windows ne voulait rien savoir... Je vais refaire le test.
> Dans un premier temps je vais partionner avec un mac et un exfat. Ensuite bootcamp, on verra bien. L'inconvénient de 2 dropbox sur chaque système est que mon DD est pas très gros et que mes traitements archi et 3d prennent de la place.
> 
> Je teste et je vous tiens au courant.
> Merci ;-)


Ce n'est pas la bonne méthode, à mon avis. Regarde ci-dessus.


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2016)

hawkins a dit:


> Dans un premier temps je vais partionner avec un mac et un exfat. Ensuite bootcamp, on verra bien.


Relis la réponse #14.


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2016)

On va donc vers un partitionnement simple : macOS + W10.
Quel est le volume de ton abonnement Dropbox ?

Je n'y connais pas grand-chose en Ouinedoze sur Mac mais la solution à ton partitionnement en trois pourrait être de te passer de Bootcamp (un peu comme je le fais pour Linux : j'ai autant de partitions que je veux, vu que je gère tout ça à la mimine).

[Je déplace le fil côté Ouinedoze sur Mac, ça me paraît plus approprié.]


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'y connais pas grand-chose en Ouinedoze sur Mac mais la solution à ton partitionnement en trois pourrait être de te passer de Bootcamp (un peu comme je le fais pour Linux : j'ai autant de partitions que je veux, vu que je gère tout ça à la mimine).


Le problème est qu'il faudra quand même passé impérativement par Boot Camp, d'installer une version de Windows 10, de faire un clone avec Winclone, puis d'effacer la partition Boot Camp contenant Windows 10.

Pour le partitionnement, ça ne devrait pas poser de problème, mais à ce stade je ne sais pas comment ça se passera avec Winclone qui lors de la restauration du fichier image, devra passer la partition préparée en FAT32 pour la repasser en NTFS et qui de plus est, est-ce qu'il n'y aura pas un problème dans les boots de secteur ?

Je n'ai pas encore fait la MAJ de Winclone pour Sierra, donc je ne peux pas tester dans mon MBP ce genre de manipulation, mais surtout de cohabitation.


----------



## hawkins (30 Septembre 2016)

Bon alors je viens de tester et même soucis.
J'ai dans un premier temps formaté et partitionné via bootcamp. J'ai installé Windows et essayé le système, tout fonctionnait.
Donc je redémarre et repasse sous osx pour partitionner une partie en exfat pour faire passerelle. Je redémarre et la plus possible de choisir Windows au démarrage même si le disque est toujours là sur mon bureau....
Je tente une dernière fois mais cette fois en faisant la partition à partir de Windows


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Septembre 2016)

hawkins a dit:


> Bon alors je viens de tester et même soucis.
> J'ai dans un premier temps formater et partitionné via bootcamp. J'ai installé Windows et essaye le système, tout fonctionne.
> Donc je redémarre et repasse sous osx pour partitionner une partie en exfat pour faire passerelle. Je redémarre et la plus possible de choisir Windows au démarrage même si le disque est toujours là sur mon bureau....
> Je tente une dernière fois mais cette fois en faisant la partition à partir de Windows


Comment crées-tu cette partition "passerelle"?


----------



## hawkins (30 Septembre 2016)

Via l'utilitaire de disque en exfat. Bonne nouvelle j'ai récupéré Windows et on voit la partition dessus. Par contre mon osx ne démarre plus. La poisse :-/
(J'avais tout sauvegardé avant)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Septembre 2016)

Si tu démarres en appuyant sur la touche ALT, ne vois-tu pas ta partition Mac os x?


----------



## hawkins (30 Septembre 2016)

Si, ça charge et j'ai un panneau interdiction de stationner :-/


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Septembre 2016)

Peux-tu démarrer en mode Recovery?
Si oui, tu ouvres un terminal Menu/Utilitaires/Terminal et tu donnes le retour de la commande :
*diskutil list
*
PS tu es sous quelle version Mac os X?
Utilises-tu TrimEnabler avec ton SSD?


----------



## hawkins (30 Septembre 2016)

désolé, j'ai du faire une photo de mon écran.
Sinon je suis en El Captain et je n'utilise pas TrimEnabler ^^


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Septembre 2016)

Là tu as paumé ta partition Macintosh HD. Je suppose que tu as créé la partition d'échange depuis windows.


----------



## hawkins (30 Septembre 2016)

Non, j'ai tout fait depuis osx. A croire que d'avoir les deux systèmes + un disque passerelle depuis osx n'est pas possible :-/

dois je tout formater ?


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2016)

hawkins a dit:


> Non, j'ai tout fait depuis osx. A croire que d'avoir les deux systèmes + un disque passerelle depuis osx n'est pas possible :-/


Boot Camp n'acceptera pas une autre partition que celle qui sera utilisée par Windows. Dans ton cas, un disque dur USB formaté en exFAT aurait largement suffit pour lire/écrire et échanger entre les deux systèmes.


----------



## hawkins (30 Septembre 2016)

c'est vrai, mais les macs sont radins en USB, donc bon... puis se balader avec son disque dur en plus du mac sous le bras, bof.... j'aurais préféré quelque chose de plus simple, je vais encore essayer


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Septembre 2016)

hawkins a dit:


> Non, j'ai tout fait depuis osx. A croire que d'avoir les deux systèmes + un disque passerelle depuis osx n'est pas possible :-/
> 
> dois je tout formater ?


Je suis étonné que mac os x accepte de s'auto-détruire.


----------



## hawkins (30 Septembre 2016)

J'avoue qu'il n'a pas bronché [emoji38]
Je réinstalle tout et je tenterai de partitionner via Windows [emoji4]


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2016)

hawkins a dit:


> Je réinstalle tout et je tenterai de partitionner via Windows


Partitionner quoi ?


----------



## hawkins (30 Septembre 2016)

Je vais faire le test de partitionner le ssd depuis Windows pour voir si ça marche ou pas [emoji5]


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2016)

hawkins a dit:


> Je vais faire le test de partitionner le ssd depuis Windows pour voir si ça marche ou pas [emoji5]


Tu vas au devant de gros ennuis, attends que je finisse la rédaction d'un message qui devrait peut-être t'intéresser.


----------



## hawkins (30 Septembre 2016)

Okay. La je réinstalle osx en clean, ça prend du temps [emoji5]


----------



## Locke (30 Septembre 2016)

Je viens de passer un après-midi studieux et ce qui marche vraiment bien est ceci, mais il faut impérativement commencer avec Boot Camp.

1) installation d'une version de Windows 10 en utilisant Boot Camp dans le disque dur interne non partitionné d'un Mac et pas ailleurs
2) avec ou sans logiciels dans Windows, lancement sous OS X de Winclone et sauvegarde de la partition Boot Camp contenant Windows 10 qui aura comme extension .winclone
3) dans le disque dur interne du Mac, suppression de la partition contenant Windows avec Boot Camp en le relançant, mais jamais à l'arrache avec Utilitaire de disque. Aucun autre logiciel ou manipulation via le Terminal ne doit-être utilisé.
4) dans le disque dur interne avec Utilitaire de disque création d'une partition vide égale à la taille de la précédente partition et formatée en FAT32
5) relancer Winclone et faire une restauration du fichier sauvegardé précédemment dans cette partition. Winclone s'occupe de faire la conversion de cette partition en NTFS sans bavure

Aucun problème au redémarrage en choisissant avec la touche Alt, ou macOS ou Windows. J'ai passé sous silence certaines opérations. J'ai repris un ancien fichier de Winclone mais qui était bien trop grand pour le disque dur interne de mon MBP.

Pourquoi effacer la partition créée avec Boot Camp et puis faire une restauration avec Winclone ? Pour moi, c'est le mieux, car après coup si la partition contenant Windows est trop petite, avec Paragon Camptune X on redimensionne facilement l'une ou l'autre des deux partitions avec une facilité déconcertante, ce que ne sait pas faire Utilitaire de disque. Pour moi c'est un choix personnel.

A la base mon fichier .winclone était de 200 Go pour Windows, or dans mon MBP je n'avais pas assez de place. J'ai donc fait la restauration dans mon second SSD non bootable, c'est un disque de données. Création de la partition à la bonne taille et aucun problème avec Winclone qui m'a fait la restauration sans broncher.

Bien, à ce stade j'ai donc un disque dur SSD non bootable, contenant une partition en Mac OS étendu (journalisé) de données et une seconde contenant une version de Windows en NTFS.

Pour vérifier les capacités de Paragon Camptune X.
6) la taille étant trop grande, utilisation de Paragon Camptune X qui permet de diminuer ou d'agrandir indifféremment les partitions macOS et Windows.
7) première diminution à 130 Go et pas de problème. Trouvant encore cette partition trop grande je la rediminue une seconde fois à 99 Go
8) lancement de Winclone et bien entendu une autre sauvegarde à la bonne taille
9) dans le disque dur interne de mon MBP, création d'une partition cette fois-ci avec une taille de 100 Go avec un formatage en FAT32
10) lancement de Winclone et restauration du fichier dans le disque dur interne

Redémarrage et là encore, aucun problème avec la touche Alt pour sélectionner, ou macOS ou Windows. Donc si vous avez bien suivi, dans mon disque dur interne, j'ai bien El Capitan et Windows 10, dans mon second disque _(installé en lieu et place du SuperDrive)_, j'ai une partition avec des données et une partition avec Windows 10. Au final, j'ai deux Windows 10 dans deux partitions différentes dans deux disques différents..

Pour moi maintenant, les deux logiciels indispensables pour faire cela sont bien Winclone et Paragon Camptune X, ça vaut le coup de les acheter, après on fait ce que l'on veut.

Pour en rajouter une couche, mon MBP avait macOS Sierra, le SIP était activé et Winclone n'aime pas du tout ça, il faut impérativement le désactiver De plus, je me suis aperçu avec le Terminal que j'avais un CoreStorage que je le suis empressé de virer. Comme j'ai fait une restauration de El Capitan, j'ai donc une Partition de récupération pour 10.12, donc Sierra qui ne m'a pas gêné pour faire mes petites bidouilles mais que je virerais sous peu.

*Conclusion*
J'ai effacé dans mon disque dur interne et dans mon disque SSD de données la partition Boot Camp avec Utilitaire de disque, vu que c'était un clonage avec Winclone, cela ne posait de problème.

Dans mon disque dur interne, avec Utilitaire de disque...
- création d'une partition en ExFAT qui sera visible/exploitable sous macOS et Windows
- création d'une partition nommée Boot Camp en FAT32
- lancement de Winclone et restauration du fichier image de 99 Go

Donc au final, je me retrouve bien avec...
- une partition en Mac OS étendu (journalisé) - El Capitan
- une partition en ExFAT - Datas
- une partition en NTFS - Windows 10
...et mon second SSD de données Datas et tout va pour le mieux. Ces essais ont été faits dans un vieux MBP 17" de 2010. 






Je vais encore me répéter, mais commencez donc par faire une installation en utilisant Boot Camp. Pour supprimer une partition contenant Windows, relancer Boot Camp et pas autre chose ou bidouillage trouvé sur la toile.


----------



## hawkins (30 Septembre 2016)

Oo
Un super Tuto ! je fais ça ce week end je fais un retour au plus vite !
ça mériterait un tuto sur le site 

Un grand merci


----------



## hawkins (2 Octobre 2016)

Hello, pardon pour le double post !
j'ai voulu me lancer (j'ai du passer en Sierra ¬¬), j'ai donc télécharger windows 10 sur le site de microsoft, et là message de Boot Camp ; 
"Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable" 
"Boot camp prend uniquement en charge l'installation de windows 7 ou ultérieur sur cette plateforme. Utilisez un fichier ISO pour l'installation de Windows 7 ou ultérieur" ^^

Je bloque déjà à ce moment là avec pourtant une iso de chez microsoft :-D
Comment rendre mon iso win 10 démarrable ??


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2016)

Est-ce que le fichier .iso de chez Microsoft porte bien ce nom *Win10_1511_French_x64.iso* ?


----------



## hawkins (2 Octobre 2016)

Non le miens est ; win10_1607_French_x64.iso (téléchargé hier soir chez Microsoft)


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2016)

hawkins a dit:


> Non le miens est ; win10_1607_French_x64.iso (téléchargé hier soir chez Microsoft)


C'est la dernière version qui ne doit pas poser de problème.

Après cet écran...




...tu n'as pas accès à celui-ci...


...pour choisir le fichier .iso ?


----------



## hawkins (2 Octobre 2016)

Si j'ai tout pareil, et quand je fais continuer, impossible, j'ai retélécharge environ 3 fois l'iso et rien ne change.... :-/


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2016)

Tu as changé de clé USB ? Tu as fait un test dans une partition d'un disque dur USB _(et oui c'est possible)_.


----------



## hawkins (2 Octobre 2016)

Non, là je désespère un peu... j'ai testé sur 3 DDE différents et 2 clefs USB, tout pareil..... :-(


----------



## hawkins (2 Octobre 2016)

Je peux pas éditer ma réponse.... J'ai peut être trouvé un système pour me passer de Boot Camp pour la création du disque de démarrage, je vous tiens au courant si ça marche pour aider ceux à qui arrive ce dysfonctionnement (des poisseux comme moi :-D )


----------



## hawkins (2 Octobre 2016)

bon, cela ne marche pas non plus.......... (Désolé pour la multiplication de posts, j'ai pas toujours l'option éditer :-/)


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2016)

Quel le modèle exact de ton Mac, année, taille écran, OS X en cours et la version de Boot Camp ?

Tu as les infos sur le Bureau dans /A propos de ce Mac.


----------



## hawkins (2 Octobre 2016)

Merci pour tes réponses, parce que je galère au point de me demander si je ne vais pas simplement me séparer de ce portable et switcher, moins en douceur que je l'espérais...

Pour les infos de mon Mac

Mac book pro retina 15" Mid 2014
2.8 Ghz intel core i7
16 go 1600 MHz DDR3
CG Nvidia Geforce GT 750M 2048 Mo
OSX Sierra (10.9.5)


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2016)

hawkins a dit:


> OSX Sierra (10.9.5)


Surement pas, ça c'est Mavericks 10.9.5 et macOS Sierra c'est 10.12.

Alors ?

Et aussi la version de Boot Camp ?


----------



## marenostrum (2 Octobre 2016)

utilise un logiciel de virtualisation pour ton windows ou achète un PC


----------



## hawkins (2 Octobre 2016)

Bien vu, je me suis trompé, lors de mon formatage, j'ai laissé l'os s'installer, je pensais que par défaut, il s'agissait du dernier ^^
bootcamp et en 5.1.2...
Donc si je mets à jour vers Sierra, penses tu que ça marche ?
La vitualisation j'ai essayé, pas assez de ressource pour mon utilisation :-/ (principalement 3D, rhino - Grasshopper, C4D - Vray, Archicad 19)


----------



## Locke (2 Octobre 2016)

hawkins a dit:


> bootcamp et en 5.1.2...


Cette version permet l'installation de Windows 7 et ultérieurs


hawkins a dit:


> Donc si je mets à jour vers Sierra, penses tu que ça marche ?


Vu l'âge de ton MBP de 2014, je pense que ce serait le mieux et Boot Camp sera en version 6.1.0.


----------



## hawkins (2 Octobre 2016)

Merci je teste... j'étais persuadé d'être en Sierra :-/


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2016)

Je me permets de revenir sur mon post d'il y a deux jours : pourquoi ne pas essayer d'installer Windows sans Bootcamp ? C'est-à-dire utiliser Bootcamp pour créer une clef USB d'installation, formater le disque interne _a gusto_ puis installer Windows directement à partir de la clef USB ? (À titre d'exemple, voir un tutoriel pour W8.1 ici).
Je n'ai jamais essayé mais cela semble marcher honnêtement, l'avantage étant que l'on doit pouvoir partitionner son disque comme on veut.

Si quelqu'un a un retour d'expérience sur le sujet, ce serait pas mal de nous en faire profiter.


----------



## hawkins (3 Octobre 2016)

Salut, j'ai essayé cette méthode en utilisant un logiciel permettant de rendre un iso bootable - Unetbootin.
Chez moi (je suis un poisseux de l'informatique, ne pas oublier :-D) ça ne fonctionnait pas... J'ai pu booter dessus, lancer l'install de windows mais lors du choix du disque sur lequel installer win, c'était impossible à cause d'un mauvais format, même en reformatant par ce menu, la case bootcamp a été obligatoire.

Bootcamp a enfin fonctionné après pas mal d’échecs.
En le faisant je me suis rendu compte que lire la partition mac depuis windows était impossible mais lire la partition win depuis OSX était sans soucis. Il a juste fallu installer un lecteur NTFS pour osx et la tout fonctionne.
Donc au lieu de faire un HD passerelle, j'ai fait une partition windows plus importante qui comportera tous mes fichiers (dont dropbox, le plus important pour moi) et windows 10 qui seront lisibles sur les deux systèmes.

Donc je suis encore en phase installation, mais merci à tous pour votre précieuse aide ;-)


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2016)

bompi a dit:


> C'est-à-dire utiliser Bootcamp pour créer une clef USB d'installation, formater le disque interne _a gusto_ puis installer Windows directement à partir de la clef USB ? (À titre d'exemple, voir un tutoriel pour W8.1 ici).


J'ai testé ce type d'installation en ayant pris soin de créer la clé USB depuis un vrai PC. Que ce soit avec mon MBP de 2010 ou iMac de 2011, au redémarrage jamais la clé USB ne fut visible, alors qu'elle était bien bootable sous PC.

J'ai toujours eu un écran noir avec un message typique du genre... no bootable device insert boot disk and press any key ...avec un curseur clignotant.


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2016)

Locke a dit:


> J'ai testé ce type d'installation en ayant pris soin de créer la clé USB depuis un vrai PC. Que ce soit avec mon MBP de 2010 ou iMac de 2011, au redémarrage jamais la clé USB ne fut visible, alors qu'elle était bien bootable sous PC.
> 
> J'ai toujours eu un écran noir avec un message typique du genre... no bootable device insert boot disk and press any key ...avec un curseur clignotant.


OK. Le jour où j'ai une ISO de W10, je tente l'expérience [pour le plaisir...]
Ce que tu décris ressemble assez fortement à ce que j'obtenais quand je ne prenais pas la bonne ISO d'une distribution Linux et que j'essayais de démarrer dessus.

Quoi qu'il en soit, le problème posé initialement semble être résolu. 
Pour les données vraiment importantes (et dont le transfert, aller comme retour, avec Dropbox prendrait trop de temps), un disque externe avec une partition ExFAT reste toujours une bonne solution.


----------



## Locke (3 Octobre 2016)

hawkins a dit:


> Donc au lieu de faire un HD passerelle, j'ai fait une partition windows plus importante qui comportera tous mes fichiers (dont dropbox, le plus important pour moi) et windows 10 qui seront lisibles sur les deux systèmes


Après installation, Paragon Camptune X permet de modifier en agrandissant/rétrécissant la partition Boot Camp sans aucun problème comme je le mentionne dans la réponse #38.


----------



## hawkins (5 Octobre 2016)

Merci mais je pense que là, quasiment tout est OK. J'ai acheté paragon ntfs pour l'écriture en ntfs et le fonctionnement est super simple.
Mon dernier soucis concerne dropbox. Je voulais avoir le dossier qui se synchronise autant sur système mac et Windows, et là, grosse déception ; on ne peut synchroniser qu'à partir d'un système... :-(
Savez-vous si il est possible qu'une seule dropbox synchronise sur 2 sessions ?


----------



## hawkins (7 Janvier 2017)

Hello à tous et bonne année !
J'ai une question suite à l'installation de windows 10. Depuis que j'ai switché, je me rends compte que ma partition Macos n'est quasiment jamais utilisée. Je me demandais donc si il était possible de la supprimer, et n'utiliser que win 10 sur ma bécane. 
Est ce possible ?


----------



## marenostrum (7 Janvier 2017)

achète un PC gars. laisse tomber le Mac. c'est plus simple.


----------



## hawkins (8 Janvier 2017)

C'est une bonne solution, mais il faut admettre que sur mon mac (récent) Windows 10 est super stable et que j'ai un peu peur de perdre ça :-/


----------



## Locke (8 Janvier 2017)

hawkins a dit:


> C'est une bonne solution, mais il faut admettre que sur mon mac (récent) Windows 10 *est super stable* et que j'ai un peu peur de perdre ça :-/


Jusqu'à quand ?

Tu ferais bien mieux de laisser en l'état, le jour ou tu auras un problème avec W10, tu auras macOS qui lui fonctionnera. 

Et oui, dans ce cas de figure, tu aurais du acheter un PC, parce que là ça fait franchement geek.


----------



## bompi (8 Janvier 2017)

Locke a dit:


> Jusqu'à quand ?
> 
> Tu ferais bien mieux de laisser en l'état, le jour ou tu auras un problème avec W10, tu auras macOS qui lui fonctionnera.
> 
> Et oui, dans ce cas de figure, tu aurais du acheter un PC, parce que là ça fait franchement geek.


Disons que ça fait un joli PC : il fut un temps où ce n'était pas si fréquent d'en trouver. Maintenant c'est plus facile.


----------

